# Dog won't stay still for ear drops!



## EllaRidesHorses (31 May 2014)

My Cockapoo needs to take ear drops due to a mite in his ear, but he will not let us get anywhere near his ears, he will not stay still and becomes stressed.
how can we relax him and make him stay still for his ear drops?


----------



## 5bs (31 May 2014)

The more you try to calm him the worse he will be. Wrap him in a towel hold him firmly, the person who is holding him in the towel also keeps the doges mouth shut,  whilst you put the drops in whole process over in seconds.


----------



## Fides (31 May 2014)

With my cat I kneel with my feet together straddling the dog so they cant go sidewards or backwards. One hand to hold the head and the other to get the drops in. The quicker you are the better.

Unfortunately you may have to stress your dog out - he will get over it...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (31 May 2014)

I agree with the suggestions which 5bs and Fides have given, you need to act calm and determined, and simply not give him any choice. Just do it, the faster it is over the better. 

If his ears are irritated by the mites, most likely, he won't understand that his eardrops are going to make his ears well again, he probably just sees it as that you're trying to put something more in to his already irritated ears. 

If he's not too stressed to eat, and if you have someone who can assist you, the one helping you could perhaps try and give him something like Leverpostej (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leverpostej, gooey and requires a lot of licking to make sure they've eaten everything) whilst you deal with the ears, to try and distract him, and perhaps make the situation a bit more positive for him. 

I know it can tug on the heart, and be easier said than done, but really, remind yourself about that you're the human, you know what has to be done to cure his ear problem, do it and get it over with.


----------



## Lunchbox legend (31 May 2014)

Could you do it at the end of the day having tired him out, when he might be sleepy and more relaxed?

Alternatively, could you trick him into thinking he's getting something nice?  With one of our dogs, we made it a game/treat.  In a high pitched, happy voice we'd be saying things like, "what have we got?", "Do you want some of this?" and then making the dog work to get it by not giving it to her straight away (we had hot dogs in our hands as well, so she probably thought we meant them), then she'd lie on her back on the floor between the legs of whoever was giving her the eardrops, being told "Oooooh, yummy.  Who's a lucky girl then" and then we'd put the drops in and she'd get her hot dog.  Stupid spaniel thought she was getting two treats 

Is there one person he prefers for stuff like this?

Failing that, I'm afraid it'll just have to be tough love and, as others have suggested, quickly, calmly hold him or wrap him up and with definite, determined actions, just do it.  He won't hold it against you 

Hope you can find a way and he feels better soon.


----------



## Bellasophia (1 June 2014)

I have a bigger breed but they need their ear hair pulling regularly. I stand over the dog,holding it between my knees leaving the hands free to work.With a tiny dog you could sit on the floor and put dog in your lap to work.
The  poo type breeds need their ears inspected regularly,excess hair needs to be plucked out and then I put a pinch of thornit powder into the ears....this will kill mites,and also makes the hair easier to pull.Thornit  used monthly,just a pinch,will keep the ear dry and mite free.
I'd finish the drops that your vet has prescribed as any  course of medicine has to be completed,then try this powder as a preventative treatment.


----------



## twiggy2 (1 June 2014)

depending on what mite you are treating for advocate spot on may be your answer as you may not need to use drops at all, so it is worth a call to your vet to say you are having trouble. if the drops are needed I would go down the no nonsense pin the dog down and put the drops in route if i was in your shoes


----------



## LittleMonster (2 June 2014)

I've been having to do ear drops, she hates me won't come near me in the kitchen as that is the normal place i do it.

But i have to kind of put her in a head lock between my knees and then go for it as quickly as i can (she is mastiff so is quite strong!)


----------

